# Photojournalism Course in London



## scottynz (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm interested in taking a course in Photojournalism in London and was wondering if anyone has taken the London School of Photography course (4 full days, £595) or the London Academy of Media, TV and Film course (3 days, £495)?

What were your experiences? Are either of these courses actually worthwhile, or are they simply too short to give any real insight into the industry?

Citylit also offers courses part-time over 3 months. Any experience of these?

Thanks


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 8, 2010)

1 Post is sufficient


----------



## njw1224 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just buy and read the book "Photojournalism, the Professional's Approach" by Ken Kobre. I teach PJ and this book is the standard by which all others are compared. You'll learn more from it than any 4-day course, and it will cost you hundreds less.


----------



## henkelphoto (Jul 15, 2010)

njw1224 said:


> Just buy and read the book "Photojournalism, the Professional's Approach" by Ken Kobre. I teach PJ and this book is the standard by which all others are compared. You'll learn more from it than any 4-day course, and it will cost you hundreds less.


 

I'm a newspaper photo editor and whole-heartedly agree with the above. Unless it is an immersion 4-day class in pj, the course will only be able to cover what you can readily find in the Kobre book. 

I don't know if you have the funds available, but if you do, I would recommend the Eddie Adams workshop or the University of Missouri Photo Workshop. Both require a qualified portfolio and both are excellent. These are both immersion workshops that require you to produce a photo story and work your tail off for about 12-16 hours a day for six days. 

Jerry


----------

